# Vpn



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you use a VPN to mask your IP address?

I never have, but occasionally wonder whether I should.


----------



## vipulpradhan (Jun 23, 2016)

Depending on the reason, or application, it's okay to use a VPN. 

However, based on my experience, some websites may be able to detect that you are using a VPN, and behave likewise. 

I use it only occasionally though. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Before Netflix was available in the PIs I used a VPN to access it. Now that they are here, they keep trying to block VPN access. Which is a bummer because the PI Netflix sucks... Now it is a dance the VPN and Netflix play trying to trick each other...

I used to send myself money using Western Union and had to use a VPN. They would not allow me to log in from the PIs and send money to the PIs. Using the VPN to say I was in Texas, I could send money to myself here.

I think they can always tell if you are using one, but a lot of sites just don't care enough to monitor for it. The VPN is very useful for banking and other business that wants you to be at "home".


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I always use my VPN when on a public network.

It allows all traffic through the local network to be encrypted. Otherwise the local host can capture your data, including passwords and user names, and gain access to your on line accounts.

It is also handy to use to log onto sites that are blocked from your log in country or by your ISP.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Which VPN do you use?
How does it effect the speed?


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I use Tunnel Bear from time to time and find them user friendly and efficient.

They offer 500MB free monthly or 1GB if you Tweet for them - $50 annual for unlimited access.


----------



## vipulpradhan (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay Freedom VPN

Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I tried one recently but it slowed down my internet speed from 12 Mbps to 5 Mbps.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I always use my VPN when on a public network.
> 
> It allows all traffic through the local network to be encrypted. Otherwise the local host can capture your data, including passwords and user names, and gain access to your on line accounts.
> 
> It is also handy to use to log onto sites that are blocked from your log in country or by your ISP.


I never use public wifi because of the security risks, especially if accessing emails, bank accounts etc. Not even a vpn will protect you fully.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I tried one recently but it slowed down my internet speed from 12 Mbps to 5 Mbps.


That is my experience too. I've never measured it but mine does slow things down.
Having said that, most people here in Philippines will feel that you are lucky if you can get 5Mbps.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I tried one recently but it slowed down my internet speed from 12 Mbps to 5 Mbps.


Hi,
To watch things like BBC iPlayer - we use a smart DNS rather than a VPN.
This fools the region blocked sites into thinking you are in UK (or wherever you choose to be) but does not tunnel the data through a VPN - so bandwidth is unaffected.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> To watch things like BBC iPlayer - we use a smart DNS rather than a VPN.
> This fools the region blocked sites into thinking you are in UK (or wherever you choose to be) but does not tunnel the data through a VPN - so bandwidth is unaffected.
> Cheers
> Steve


That would be a good solution. What smart DNS do you use?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hogrider said:


> That would be a good solution. What smart DNS do you use?


Hi,
We use unlocator.com

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use a pay service and it does not slow down my connection, an old free service I used did. Actually I have had faster connection sometimes. It seems the VPN must confuse Globe and they don't throttle my speed as much.


----------



## Boandgo (Sep 12, 2017)

Hog is right. Vpn in public places won't protect you, even browsers have screen captures and keystrokes recorders.

VPN in philippines sometimes can speed up ur internet because of the way your provider will throttle Port 80 traffic, if surfing via VPN, then the port is invisible to them so they can't throttle you, if vpn is slowing ur traffic down, get a better vpn or get a better neary vpn server.


----------



## Aaron2w (Jun 29, 2018)

i prefer servers in ireland. using euvpnprotect.com is hard encrypted, fast and reliable. very satisfied indeed.


----------



## dodger501 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have ExpressVPN, $99 usd per year. Can install on 3 devices. I use it for Pandora, Amazon Prime video, Google Play. Works fine, I have noticed no slowdown.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Express VPN as well here, slow down depends on which server you decide to route it through, Hong Kong is good, if have to use USA or Canada not so good. I don't use it all the time since I only have 3Mbps to start with and that goes down to around 2 when using it. Use it for banking, downloading P2P stuff and other places that won't allow an ISP from here to access their sites.


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

On a related note and if you want to watch live streaming without VPN then downloading and installing UKTVNOW (uktvnow.com) will allow you to watch from both android and kodi without the need for VPN. For US friends don't be put off by the name as it provides US TV as well, plus many others (German etc.) Unfortunately it doesn't have an app for IOS. 

For UK it provides BBC/Sky plus many others.

Cheers !


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

I use Private Internet Access VPN service while doing almost everything on the internet. I need to for my US banking access and to send money to myself from the US.


----------

